# Lets talk Filters



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I have a aqueon 10gal filter on my 30gal tank w/ plants

I am thinking about upgrading my filter since I do have a larger bioload than I did with my 10gallon tank. 
What are some good filters out there that I can use for my 30gallon tank? best of the best. Lets hear some good reviews


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id get an aquaclear 50.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

why? What makes it better than the rest?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been running an AquaClear 50 on my 30 gallon for close to a year now. Some things I like about it:

1. Large media chamber (easy to fashion your own with raw materials and media bags, saves money).
2. Reliable (in a year I've never had a broken hardware issue or electrical failure).
3. Controllable flow rate.

Some things I don't like about it:

1. Makes a lot of noise (I've got it next to my bed and it keeps me up some nights.
2. Not self-priming, however under the right conditions a power failure won't airlock the impeller. I have to prime it right after I clean it to get it running again.

For awhile I considered a smaller Eheim canister rated for 30 gallons, but I shied away because of the prohibitive cost and the fact I had nowhere to hide the canister, so it would have been sitting very auspiciously next to the tank.

Ultimately, your choice of filter will boil down to how deep your pockets are, and how you like/dislike certain aspects of different filters.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have been using the aqueon for about a year now, and I really don't care for the filter, it gets yucky, and if i want to replace the carbon I have to cut open the filter and then it makes a mess.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I cut my own filter floss and pack 2 media bags full of carbon and bio balls, respectively. I still have room left over in the media chamber after that as well, and to top it all off, it's about $1-$3 per media change. Recently put a prefilter around the inlet to keep my RCS from getting sucked up and it's working great too.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I would rather do that, then what I am doing now. I am getting a 100$ gift cert for Amazon.com so I am going shopping  higher Watt heater, larger filter, a tank separator (for babies or naughty fish) and not sure what else to add to the mix or what brands are all the best.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I really can't say for or against any other filters besides canisters. Canisters are the best, IMO, for numerous reasons - quieter, easier to change the media, MUCH more reliable. However, they are bigger and need hiding places or at least a stalwart tank keeper that doesn't mind a lot of exposed hardware, and their cost is my main inhibiting factor.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive done an internal filter for a 10gal it was korean and it was nice. It could have a sponge and then a plastic container for your carbon. And Ive also done the hang over the edge filters. I like both, but I think I prefer a method where I can change out the carbon or just rinse out the sponge if I wanted to.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

AC50, AC70 or Eheim Classic model. Those are your best bet, IMO.

I have AC filters sitting around if you're intersted. Just ones leftover from me upgrading to Eheim filters.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

See now you're talking greek to me LOL I didn't understand a single thing you said? are all those Eheim filter systems? or are they individual systems?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

AC = AquaClear

Eheim = a brand of canister filter


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

HAHA Im such a dork, sorry. Everyday its a new learning experience 

Ok I read up a bit on them.. wow just wow. Ive never used a canister type filter. how exactly does it work? Pump water out, pump clean water back in?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

danilykins said:


> HAHA Im such a dork, sorry. Everyday its a new learning experience
> 
> Ok I read up a bit on them.. wow just wow. Ive never used a canister type filter. how exactly does it work? Pump water out, pump clean water back in?


Exactly. Canisters, most of them, have layers of filtration that your water goes through. The filter media varies per brand. Personally, I have used AquaClear filters for years and believe they are the best HOB for the price. There are some downsides though. During a power loss they tend to drain out, making it difficult for the pump to re-prime itself. May not be an issue for normal day-to-day, but if you leave town for a few days, it could be. Cleaning is a pain. I have Eheim 2080s on my two big tanks (massive in size) and I would much rather clean those than any HOB filter and I'll make zero mess in my tank doing it. My canister experience is limited to Fluval and Eheim brands.

A canister is only a little more in cost than a HOB for smaller tanks. On my 29g I have an AC70 and will be replacing it with a similar capability Eheim canister for only $85. The AC70 is like $50.

IMO, Eheim is the cadilac of canisters and the addage that you get what you pay for really applies well here.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think with my experience with fishkeeping, I think I will stick with the HOB type. Maybe later when I understand and am more experienced I can go that route 

thanks for the great information though


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

AC's are the best because most are underrated and the variety of media's you can use to filter the water.

You want 4x per hour of water turnover so you need approximately 120gph for proper filtration, an aquaclear is best as a HOB filter choice due to media useage and IMO they look alot better and due to being able to buy practically every single part for it if it ever does break which more then likely will only be if you run the thing with no water for a week.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well well 
I used to have a an Ac on my 10 gallon and I liked it. The only thing i hated about it is it makes a lotta noise so if you have tank around your bed it's really hard to sleep 

Now I have aqueon filter on my 29 and I like it for the facts that it really clears off the tank of all the debris( mind you my tank is a tall tank so it's hard for a filter to be as efficient and aqueon still does the job 

Its silent except for the water splashing sound which can be silenced if we remove that bio filter in the front 

Also it's self priming which I like a lot 

And just my 2 cents : what ever brand you are choosing go for a 50 gallon filter instead of 30gallon one, that really gives you a chance to add lol more fish that what you normally can lol


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks. I have the aqueon right now for the 10gallon tank, it's not really doing the job, but its better than nothing. SO I have that plus the plants. I check the water daily and do WC every other day. The tank has broken out in a Bacterial bloom though. I know that's a good thing, but it sure does make a yucky looking tank :/


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well are u saying you have an aqueon 10 on a30 gallon ? 


I'm at work but darn bored


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

If you've got the room below the tank, a canister would definitely be the best to go with.

I run a Fluval 305 on my planted 30 gallon, and I love it. Quite, easy to clean, easy to change and mix up your own combination of filter media, adjustable flow rate, and it's a little less expensive than most Ehiem models.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

yes I am saying I have a aqueon 10 on my 30g  Its all I have, and its better than nothing.
I wouldn't mind having a canister type but I don't have the cash for that right now.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

I persOnally don't like canister filters  and if I'm in your spot I'll get another aqueon filter for 30 gallon and would run both filters well its jus me thou 

Also are u planning on getting any bigger fish ?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

No Im not planning on getting bigger fish. I may get some bottom dwellers, like cat fish, but we will have to see. I think I have enough for right now. I bought a breeder net today so my guppy with the nipped/split tail could go into that and heal, and I do have 1male and 2 female balloon mollies which Im sure will have babies to help stock the tank a bit. 

I have put a AC 50 into my cart for amazon.com when I get my gift cert I will buy that for the tank. 
Thank you everyone for the help choosing


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 25 gallon,with a marineland magnum 360.This is a canister filter.I love it.The stock is very light(three fish)and i have plants.But the type of fish demand perfect water.I have had several filters running on the same tank.Ill give you a rundown on them.First of i had an internal whisper filter.It was rated for 30 gallons.I had to add a second internal whisper 10i to help keep my water clean.The chamber was very small.I had to rinse the carts every other day to keep them from getting sludged up.Also they took up valuable space my three fish needed for swimming.
I used a HOB rated for a 60 gallon.It worked good,but i had to pull my tank shelf out a bit to get it to fit.It was a bit noisy but convenient to change.The location of the tank is in the entryway between the living room and the dining room,so space is a major setback for me.Having it pulled out just made it too hard to walk by.The canister,i was able to place the intake on one side and the outflow on the other.This freed up much room inside the tank.The in and outflows,being on hoses helped to minimize the space on the back,as i just need clearance for them,and most stands have a cabinet to hold various things.Also the freedom of the media chamber,though not as big as most canistes,is still much larger than the carts in the internal and HOBs.I would much rather have an Eheim brand but for now this works great.Now i have a 29 gallon with a HOB and a ten with a HOB.I want a new canister for the 25 and then the canister will go to the 29.I also want to find a canister for the ten.The worst part of a canister isinitial cost as they are high,yeti feel they do pay for themselves in the long run.


----------

